# Sata 3 gegen Sata2 Caviar Black 1TB



## Chris80 (25. April 2010)

Habe mir vor kurzem eine Caviar Black 1TB Sata 2 gekauft.
Habe mich für diese entschieden weil der Verkäufer gesagt hatte das die Geschwindigkeit nicht mal von Sata2 voll ausgenutzt wird. 
Die Caviar Black 1TB gibt es ja auch mit SATA3.

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen was denn da dran ist.
Der Grund ist das ich mir ein neues Motherboard kaufen werde und da gibt es ja auch schon Sata3.
Nun fühle ich mich ein bisschen ver....scht.
Oder hat er recht?

Gruss


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2010)

Hat er.
Die Platte macht gerade mal rund 100MB/s Lesen/schreiben.
SATA 2 geht noch bis 300MB/s.
SATA 3 schafft theoretisch das doppelt, aber selbst von 2 wird ja nur ein Bruchteil genutzt.


----------



## robbe (25. April 2010)

Wäre totaler Quatsch, die Platte nur wegen SATA 3 nochmal zu kaufen. Wirst keinen Unterschied merken. SATA 3 bringt nur bei manchen sehr schnellen SSDs einen Vorteil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. April 2010)

SATA 3 wurde eigentlich für SSD entwickelt da nur die (in der Zukunft) SATA 3 auslassten können. Aber selbst die heutigen SSD brauchen eigentlich SATA 3 noch nicht.


----------



## Chris80 (25. April 2010)

Viele Dank für eure Antworten dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Gedanklich bin ich ihm schon aufs Dach gestiegen 
Also dann spielt es auch keine Rolle ob ich ein Mainboard mit Sata3 nehme.
Oder was denkt ihr bis wann das dann spruchreif wird.
Und was ist mit dem USB 3.0?? Ist das genauso oder lohnt sich das eher.

Gruss


----------



## AeroX (25. April 2010)

Na, wenn das mainboard mit sata/usb 3 10€ mehr kostet, denk ich kann man die schon investieren. Früher oder später kommt der standart dann sowieso, also warum nicht schon haben?!
Gruß


----------



## robbe (25. April 2010)

USB 3.0 lohnt sich definitiv mehr als SATA 3. 
Dennoch würd ich jetzt beim  Mainboardkauf darauf achten, das es sowohl USB 3.0 als auch SATA 3 unterstützt. falls du dir mal eine sehr schnelle SSD zulegst, wirst du froh sein, SATA3 zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2010)

Die HDDs sind sogar noch nicht mal so schnell, um nen Unterschied zwischen SATA1 und 2 zu merken 

Wenn Du eh ein neues Board kaufst, würd ich aber dann natürlich auch SATA3 / USB3.0 nehmen, wenn es nicht viel teurer is.


----------

